# Transmission help please !!!!



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

My faithful 425600X8A mower is hurt. It is a 42", with an 18 hp and hydrostatic transmission (2003). I bought it three years ago for $325. We had just purchased a few acres of land and starting to build an accessible house for my paralyzed wife. We have lived in a 20 year old RV for the past three years on site while building ( not easy in VT when winters temperatures reach -30).

Today while mowing, I felt a "jerk" while cutting.

At first I thought it might just be the belt slipping as I was going through wet grass.

But it got worse.

Now what I am finding is that it is completely stopping while making a wining noise when cutting ..... the belt is still turning ( from what I can tell ). I press the pedel backwards and it goes backward with no problem then I can continue forward again. This repeats every few minutes. 

I am "guessing" there is something broken in the transmission.

Where do I start?????

Is there a way of testing the transmission to make sure this is the problem before taking it out?

The mower is 12 years old ( with 4 flat tires that I "slimmed" ... they are holding for now, a broken muffler, a few small dents and tears in the deck, missing lights and a hole in the grill, .... ) but it is a great workhorse!

I have kept the oil changed (mobile 1 synthetic), new blades every year, rebuilt the carb, greased when I change the oil, ....

It's not much to look at but it has been very reliable till now.

Money is very tight and a new mower is definitely not in the budget.

I have repaired a manual transmission in the past but never an automatic.

Can I even get parts for this unit .... parts lists on the web only show the complete unit and say not available.

The transmission is a Peerless 2000-002B

Thanks .... Mike


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

hi mike, and welcome to TF 

i know pretty much nothing about transmissions, but it sounds to me like this could be simply a clutch that needs adjusting.

step 1: go here and download the maual, unless u already have one (note, it doesn't say your specific model, but it does say it covers several, hopefully yours is one. u should get a better feel for that by looking at it)

http://www.shopyourway.com/manuals/137987

start with the clutch adjustment instructions on page 23. if that doesn't fix it, try the shifter adjustment instructions next. if that still doesn't help, there are others more knowledgeable than me here that can hopefully help u. good luck


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi!

I wish it was that simple. Unfortunately, this is an automatic transaxle unit. There is no clutch to adjust.

Thanks .... Mike


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

sorry to hear it. in that case, what is the pedal u refer to?

edit: my bad, i didn't read that part of your post clearly enough. the pedal controls the direction of travel? whatever exactly it does, its linkage/adjustment would be my starting point.


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

The pedal actually connects directly to the transmission.

From what I am reading, the transmission actually has a hydraulic pump and motor ... plus a gearbox ... built into one. The pedel actually moves something internally to change speed and direction.

I have repaired a manual gearbox before but this automatic one just scares me a bit.

It seems it may not even be a serviceable item. I can't find parts for the hydraulic section and only limited parts for the gearbox ( they come as one but the manual I have shows them as bolted together ).

Mike


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

ouch, i don't blame u, i'd be scared too. i guess i should have looked up the trans first, i'm not familiar with that one at all. and now i see tecumseh has sold their trans business, so i assume they won't offer any support. have u tried contacting husqvarna? i wouldn't hold my breath on them helping, but i'd try it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Before tearing in to it, try removing the rear wheels from the axles.
I got my John Deere because it did this,and all it was was the square key had sheared off,on the axle.
Always check the simple things,first.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that an LGT,or a yt,or what ? 
The 4256 number doesn't even show on the Husqvarna site.


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

The mower is a Murry 424600X8A.

The transaxle is a Peerless 2000-008A.

I will definitely check the keys in the wheels and the pulley first!

Just fully how it will go for 5 min. or so, stop till I reverse for a few seconds and then go forward with no problems again.

Thanks for the advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry, 425600X8A ... Murry, 42", hydrostatic transmission, 18 hp B&S ( single cylinder pressure lube).

Transmission ... Peerless 2000-002B

Mower has a build date of 2003 on it.

Thanks ...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Disregard the axle key advice.
Yours has flats on the axle that drive it,not a keyway.
I looked the transaxle up,and, seeing which type it is,it may very well be that the trans is low on fluid.
However,i can't see any fill port on it,due to the quality of the picture.


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Thanks ....*

That would be the easiest fix!

I don't see and oil leak but I will definitely check that out first!

I just assumed it was a sealed unit since there is nothing in the manual about changing oil.

Great advice ... thanks!


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

thanks for bailing me out here, john


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

We're both in the same leaky boat,fredneck! LOL!
It's difficult to diagnose a problem,online,or with out a manual !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, here's an update.
The trans hydro is separate fron the differential lube.
The differential takes 80W90 gear oil,but the hydro takes a synthetic lube. Tecumseh Pn = 730228A .
Still don't know how (or if) they can be refilled.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

xtal_01 said:


> My faithful 425600X8A mower is hurt. It is a 42", with an 18 hp and hydrostatic transmission (2003). I bought it three years ago for $325. We had just purchased a few acres of land and starting to build an accessible house for my paralyzed wife. We have lived in a 20 year old RV for the past three years on site while building ( not easy in VT when winters temperatures reach -30).
> 
> Today while mowing, I felt a "jerk" while cutting.
> 
> ...


Mike. I had a similar problem with a 17.5 hp 42 in deck and hydrostatic drive...If your tractor has a lever at the rear to engage/disengage drive train,make sure its in t5he correct position..I had that happen..it just needed to be pushed back into proper position..Hope this helps...


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

this happened on my craftsman a few years back, they develop a leak between the mating surfaces, no gasket...they are not easy to refill, but I also could not find a port for refilling. There is a vent tube on the top right side of the pump housing, I slide a smaller piece of vacuum tubing into it and with the help of my siphon gun put about a pint of hydra fluid into the unit, presto! off and running with no issues, the clunk you feel is the wet clutches in the pump binding without fluid.


----------

